# style black-ness [mhmm black lips included]



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 11, 2009)

MAC
painterly paint pot
scene e/s
knight devine e/s
carbon e/s
dazzlelight e/s
penultimate liner
fascinating eye kohl
zoom fast black mascara
#1 lashes
ebony eye pencil [lip liner]
black knight lipstick

(i managed to save this unedited pic yay)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 11, 2009)

Fierce!! FIERRRRRRRCE
I am honoured to be one of the first to see and comment on this!!!

Amazing as usual!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 11, 2009)

niiiceee , might as well use that for an AD or something , i love it .


----------



## wvc75 (Oct 11, 2009)

Totally smokin' HOT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me loves it!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Oct 11, 2009)

Those black lips are hot on you...great look!


----------



## wvc75 (Oct 11, 2009)

What is a good dupe for knight divine and dazzlelight ?


----------



## Iya (Oct 11, 2009)

amazing


----------



## friedargh (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks awesome! In the 2nd and 3rd pics you remind me of female japanese pop idols! I love your brows and hair too. Do you use a curling iron?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 11, 2009)

You look so good with black lips!


----------



## shootout (Oct 11, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 11, 2009)

omg gorgeous


----------



## macfabulous (Oct 11, 2009)

i love itttttt!!! great job


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 11, 2009)

amazing


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Oct 11, 2009)

Amazing!!


----------



## fintia (Oct 11, 2009)

great!


----------



## Arisone (Oct 11, 2009)

GORGEOUS! Love your brows.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wvc75* 

 
_What is a good dupe for knight divine and dazzlelight ?










_

 

hmm maybe print and shroom


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friedargh* 

 
_Looks awesome! In the 2nd and 3rd pics you remind me of female japanese pop idols! I love your brows and hair too. Do you use a curling iron?_

 
haha really? cool! lol
i use a flat iron actually<33


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 11, 2009)

fucking amazing!!! if i walked into your store/counter when you were wearing this look, i'd buy absolutely everything you have on. amazinggggggggg


----------



## marciagordon189 (Oct 11, 2009)

Simply Beautiful


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 11, 2009)

How do you manage to look so hot in black lips? Not many people could pull this off, but daaaaang.


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 11, 2009)

WOWS that is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 11, 2009)

Girl I love you!! but yet I hate you... you and your pretty face can do no wrong... everything looks HOT on you....


----------



## luhly4 (Oct 11, 2009)

amazing. always love your fotds.


----------



## joey444 (Oct 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!  You can def. pull the whole black lips look off...


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 11, 2009)

Stunning look!


----------



## elongreach (Oct 11, 2009)

That's fantastic!  That black looks great on your lips.


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, you are amazing!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 11, 2009)

You rock those black lips


----------



## ktb8293 (Oct 11, 2009)

WOW Love the eyes (but ummm wow again on the lips LOL)


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 11, 2009)

very seductive.loving it


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fierce, Hot, Edgy, LOVE


----------



## Kiyishima (Oct 11, 2009)

This is AMAZING. I love your posts. You look stunning in black lips. Okay, lets run away to vegas now, kthnx!


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, gorgeus!


----------



## nikki (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy crap!!  You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## nongoma (Oct 11, 2009)

yep you dun did it girl. flipping awesome!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, I really love this!!!! This looks great and you are gorgeous!


----------



## blackeneddove (Oct 11, 2009)

SOOO gorgeous! Seriously. Amazing.


----------



## bigsexyhair (Oct 11, 2009)

You are soo gorgeous. Your eyebrows are amazing.


----------



## jess126xo (Oct 11, 2009)

You did a really good job on your eyes.


----------



## nursie (Oct 11, 2009)

honestly i don't see many people with black lipstick that i like the look of, but this is perfectly executed!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_fucking amazing!!! if i walked into your store/counter when you were wearing this look, i'd buy absolutely everything you have on. amazinggggggggg_

 
  haha yay!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiyishima* 

 
_









This is AMAZING. I love your posts. You look stunning in black lips. Okay, lets run away to vegas now, kthnx!_

 
haha lets!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_honestly i don't see many people with black lipstick that i like the look of, but this is perfectly executed!_

 
thank u very much!


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 11, 2009)

You are a very talented artist. Period. I wonder if our paths will cross one day! I'm in west palm, and ur in orlando so it could happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Representing the Southeast region!! lol


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh and P.S I love how we both prefer the "in your car photoshoot on your way to work" haha...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 11, 2009)

All I can say is OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 12, 2009)

You can so pull off the black lips, wow!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 12, 2009)

You seriously ROCK the black lips. Everything looks good on you!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 12, 2009)

You are beyond gorgeous!  I love this look!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 12, 2009)

Girl you can do no wrong! You look fabulous!


----------



## jsimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

You are gorgeous!  I love your tattoos!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 12, 2009)

Your eyes are so intense and stunning!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Oct 12, 2009)

This look is sooo fierce! You are workin them black lips! You are so friggin HOTT I must say lol, I love ALL your looks keep them coming!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_oh and P.S I love how we both prefer the "in your car photoshoot on your way to work" haha..._

 


haha woot! the lighting in ur car is much nicer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well i hope our paths do cross! you never know =]


----------



## TellyB (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, I have never seen anyone pull off a black lipstick as well as you are doing in these pictures. Amazing eyes also!


----------



## shannon712 (Oct 13, 2009)

The second pic makes your eyes look like liquid metal.  So striking and beautiful!


----------



## latinalovesmac (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 15, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 19, 2010)

Love this retro goth look.


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Dec 19, 2010)

AMAZING.  so icy!  love it.


----------



## Plink!aloid (Jan 15, 2011)

in love much????? This is yummy!!! I <3 Black Lips!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 15, 2011)

This is is incredible! You are rocking those black lips - stunning! 

  	Oh yes, and I LOVE your brows!


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 15, 2011)

fierce as all hell!! this is stunning and you are gorgeous.


----------



## tmc089 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, wow wowww!!!!!! Amazing job!


----------



## HMC (Jan 16, 2011)

Ooooohh


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Jan 16, 2011)

loveeeee. not a lot could pull this off but you did!


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 16, 2011)

I frickin LOVE your style! Sexy!


----------

